# DX code for atrial septal hypertrophy



## jessicaparker1 (May 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know the best diagnosis code for lipomatous atrial septal hypertrophy? My physician performed an TEE and states that the patient has severe lipomatous atrial septal hypertrophy. I was thinking maybe 429.3- Cardiac Hypertophy.

Any thoughts?

Thank You


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 3, 2013)

What about 429.71 - acquired cardiac septal defect?


----------



## MacksMom (Apr 17, 2014)

*Lipomatous Hypertrophy of the Atrial Septum*

Lipomatous Hypertrophy of the Atrial Septum is also known as a benign fatty infiltration of the interatrial septum (AKA benign cardiac mass).  To explain that to an insurance company I would use 429.89 (Other ill-defined heart diseases; other).  Hope this helps.

Jennifer L. Haney, CPC, CCC

PS:  In addition to the above, benign cardiac masses are not coded as neoplasms until a biopsy has been performed and the pathology report has been completed.


----------

